# Huge Shipment of Clownfish



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Huge shipment of Captive Bred Clownfish of all variety and a price drop! 

Snowflake 
Black Ice 
Blacker Ice 
Premium Blacker Ice	
Black Snowflake 
Premium Black Snowflake 
Dalmatian Clowns
Dominos	
Gladiators	
Premium Gladiators	
Black Gladiator	
Premium Black Gladiators	
Wyoming White	
Clarki Clownfish	
Pearl Eye Clarki	
Regular Picasso	
Premium Picasso	
Cheekspot Percula	
Cheekspot Premium Picasso	
Helmet Percula	
Helmet Premium Picasso	
Platinum Percula	
Onyx	
Onyx Picasso	
Blue Neon Goby


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Was there yesterday to pick up a neon goby, and all the clowns look amazing!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Makco,
Are these ORA?
Any other ora fish, other than the neon gobies?
Looking for filefish....
thx!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Hi Marg. Isn't the nudi not doing his job?
-


----------



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

Clowns?!?! Where are you located?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hungha said:


> Clowns?!?! Where are you located?


Click the Banner or link at the bottom of Macko's post. (or grab a magnifying glass and read the banner). 

A better question would be:
"What are your hours today?"


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Hi Marg. Isn't the nudi not doing his job?
> -


Hi Rob,
The ORA filefish don't eat aiptasia, they're a pygmy filefish indigenous to Japan, and look similar to Acreichthys tomentosus, but are smaller and prettier. Berghia still doing it's job, thankfully


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Marg,

What happens to your previously bought ora filefish?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the Clowns Makco and honouring the almost 3 year old credit!

Lots of nice clowns people! Some real stand-outs!


----------

